# Stephen Burrage at Ryte Time



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Sadly my Sekona 3017 has stopped working and doing a little research regarding someone suitable to carry out the repairs Stephen Burrage at Ryte Time keeps cropping up , firstly has anyone used him recently and secondly any feed back on quality and prices .

Happy new year everyone


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mickey the brindle said:


> Sadly my Sekona 3017 has stopped working and doing a little research regarding someone suitable to carry out the repairs Stephen Burrage at Ryte Time keeps cropping up , firstly has anyone used him recently and secondly any feed back on quality and prices .
> 
> Happy new year everyone


 As I recall, several people on the forum have used Ryte Time. I think everyone was pleased with the service.

Later,
William


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for your input Wiliam Wilson :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been sending my watches to Steve for years & am very happy with his work :thumbsup:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been sending my watches to Steve for years & am very happy with his work :thumbsup:


 Agreed. :wink:


----------

